# Any Fluval Edge owner here?



## MellowB (Apr 27, 2010)

I am thinking to get the Fluval Edge 12 gallon. I checked it but it seems to be a closed top tank. How can I put CO2 or Heater or even an airstone if it is closed?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I have no idea personally but if you do a google search on modifying a edge you get this
Will's First Tank - Modded Fluval Edge
Review: 25W nano heater that will fit in a Fluval Edge HOB filter (4" long!)
Fluval Edge Co2 and Heater

sorry but i hope it helps


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I know the 6 gallon has a very small opening in the back. It's base has a small opening for wires etc to be fed up to the opening in the tank.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a 6 gallon edge and actually really like it. Some say there isn't enough air exchange but I don't seem to notice as mine isn't heavily stocked. It is poorly lit tho. I have mr 16 led lights in mine and I'll be adding a strip light around the front to help my plants. An airstone wouldn't work well with an edge as it would fill the top viewing area with bubbles. The heater is easy. I bought a slim heater from petsmart for 15 bux. Bout the size of a long credit card and ran it down the back and the cord thru the cord passage down and out the back. As far as co2 I just use the liquid stuff once a day or 2.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

the back plastic part where the lights are connected to is hollow for cords to go through and will come out behind where the back of the filter sits and all fits under the hood.

as in this picture, see the two sides next to the filter are hollow, that's where the cords for heaters and such go through and exit the bottom end.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

As having owned a fluval edge in which I used a heater, I certain you will be able to run co2 or air line through the back of the tank!


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

I have 2 6g edge as well i use 2 of the fluval co2 kits seen below and also use sponge filters instead of the hob and i have no problems.


----------

